# coil master



## anton (30/7/16)

hi all just got myself a coil master for coil rebuildes .man it work's like a dream please look into it .
did a rebuild on a ijust 2 Pre-Installed Coil Heads work like a dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raees Sayed (30/7/16)

anton said:


> hi all just got myself a coil master for coil rebuildes .man it work's like a dream please look into it .
> did a rebuild on a ijust 2 Pre-Installed Coil Heads work like a dream


Where did you purchase it? Looking for one but at a good price


----------



## anton (31/7/16)

i am in east london and got it from wesleys tabaco shop prise was 280 rand.
 here a link to youtub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raees Sayed (31/7/16)

anton said:


> i am in east london and got it from wesleys tabaco shop prise was 280 rand.
> here a link to youtub



Thanks brother


----------

